# Jewish scholar denies existence of the Essenes



## SolaScriptura (Mar 16, 2009)

Check this out... This Jewish scholar says that the Essenes never existed... and that Josephus made them up. Interesting.

Click HERE.


----------



## steven-nemes (Mar 16, 2009)

What's the significance of that? That Josephus's other reportings are also to be considered untrustworthy or what?


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 16, 2009)

Hmmmm -- the Essenes certainly seem consistent with other gnostics from that time. I mean, if there were no other groups like this, I could see where the history might be suspect; but they were fairly common and Josephus is a strong historical source.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## JimmieD (Mar 24, 2009)

I wonder if she gets around Philo and Pliny by simply saying they borrowed from each other? And even if they did, where does their information originate?


So much for good evidence I guess.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the accusation is that everyone borrowed from one another.

Another thing to consider -- the Essenes are the only major Jewish sect not mentioned in the NT. Of course, I doubt _that _factored into the research...


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 24, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## shackleton (Mar 24, 2009)

I wonder if she is just making up something outlandish to make her name known. I guess scholarship from others will tell.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 24, 2009)

JimmieD said:


> I wonder if she gets around Philo and Pliny by simply saying they borrowed from each other? And even if they did, where does their information originate?
> 
> 
> So much for good evidence I guess.



You need to fix your signature


----------



## ZackF (Mar 24, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Check this out... This Jewish scholar says that the Essenes never existed... and that Josephus made them up. Interesting.
> 
> Click HERE.



Huh? Are not the Essens mentioned in the Dead Sea Scrolls?


----------



## JimmieD (Mar 30, 2009)

KS_Presby said:


> Huh? Are not the Essens mentioned in the Dead Sea Scrolls?



Not by name. I think the name Essene shows up in Josephus, Pliny, Philo, and Hippolytus.


----------



## Timothy William (Mar 30, 2009)

If Josephus and co. had made up an entire sect, it may be difficult for us today to piece together the evidence, but those alive at the time would have been well aware of the fabrication. Some of their rebuttals would likely have survived.


----------



## DonP (Mar 30, 2009)

Well if not Essenes then who lived in the caves and cared for the scrolls?


----------

